# Reparación de sistema neumático



## Pelelalo (Nov 17, 2014)

Buenas, se que poca electrónica hay en este dispositivo, pero espero puedan iluminarme un poco.

El tema es que la puerta del armario donde guardo los platos y vasos, se abre mediante un cilindro neumático, pero desde hace un tiempo la puerta no sube del todo y se cae a media altura. Es como si tuviera que apretar algo. Hay una especie de culata que puede girarse, pero he probado de todo y no consigo nada. Os paso un par de fotos.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 17, 2014)

No es neumatico, es hidraulico, es un amortiguador, compra otro cuestan unos 10USD maximo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2014)

Además son los mismos que utilizan los portones traseros de los automotores.

Cómo dice Papirrín , podría ser hidráulico (la parte que amortigua la apertura) con un resorte 

Estimo que se partió el resorte  , a comprarlo nuevo


----------



## Pelelalo (Nov 17, 2014)

Juer, que _macana_ con lo de neumático.

OK. Preguntaré en la ferretería. Pero, se han podido romper los dos? 

Gracias por los aportes


----------



## papirrin (Nov 17, 2014)

si tiene uno de cada lado quita el dañado XD. quizas sea suficiente.

esos no tienen reparacion puesto que vienen sellados herméticamente.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 18, 2014)

Se los llama resorte de gas, y como bien dicen se los utiliza en los portones de los autos, lo que si no se es cuanta fuerza necesitas en ese para comprimirlo, en los de autos es muchísima la fuerza que hacen y si pones lo mismo en tu armario es posible que rompas la puerta, averiguá bien si podes poner el mismo.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 18, 2014)

Pero no son de auto son echos especialmente para muebles yo tengo como 3 que compre para un experimento, y esos no son de gas se oye cuando pasa el liquido cuando se presiona y en la etiqueta que tienen los mios dicen 100N supongo que newtons.


----------

